# Edge Netflix App will not play 4K / Atmos movies



## lasergecko (Mar 13, 2003)

Has anyone else experienced this?

Every single Atmos movie is "temporarily unavailable". They play just fine on the Xbox One on the same switch.

They play just fine when the TiVo is _not_ trying to output Atmos.

Any ideas?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Give me a name of a Netflix Atmos movie and I will see, Never have any Netflix movie not play for me, but I do pay for 4K Netflix (and extra $3/month with Comcast free Netflix)
I just tried a Atmos movie on Netflix and my Amp said just Dolby sound, then I tried my Apple 4K stream and played the same Netflix movie and the Amp said Dolby Atmos, so I guess the TiVo can't output Atmos sound, but I could not hear any difference anyway.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I just set up an edge up my parents house last month with a new Atmos sound bar and yes, Netflix on edge outputs Atmos audio. I guess our circumstance differ though because my parents use a 1080p TV with their Edge TiVo and Atmos soundbar, but at least atmos audio was working last I checked. Next I need to check if I can get the Plex app to Output Atmos audio on the TiVo Edge


----------



## DBLClick (Aug 20, 2007)

My experience with Edge playing Dolby Atmos I needed to enable the Dolby sound in the settings on TIVO. Second It will only work with the HDMI connector, if you were using the ARC through your TV/Receiver I finally had to set the signal to Pass-Through instead of PCM. 

I hope this helps.


----------

